# Digital cameras



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am having a heck of a time finding a good digital camera, I am hoping you guys can recomend one that is out on the market right now that wont cost an arm and a leg lol we don't really want to spend more than 100 but I know we might have to. Our cameras are just so out of date we can't get a good picture of our mice or anything that doesn't hold still really  thanks in advance!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You won't get a good camera cheaper than 100. If you want pictures of mice you need to get one that has a wee flower symbol as one of it's options. It's the Micro setting and will allow closeups. When I will get home I will look up my camera. It's pretty good and was less than 200. 
I also have a Canon Rebel which ran around 800. I am not too pleased. It takes amazing photos but it has tiny pins in the memory card slot that bend ALL the time. It has been in the shop twice and is broken again. I am about ready to throw it out the door for good.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah I know we wont find anything all that great for under 100 I wish tho lol that sucks to spend 800 on a camera and have it break all the time!!!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

If someone can let you know the best cameras, try bidding for a secondhand one on EBay.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is my post from another thread:


> My camera is not a super duper expensive one, it's this one here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Digit...NH5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324584575&sr=8-1
> It's all about how you take the picture, not the hardware you use. Image stabilisation is a must, as is a fast shutter sports setting and a flash


My cheap little camera takes good pictures of my mice


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

that is the kind of pics I want to take! one of our cameras would have taken a dark grainy pic and the other one would have taken a clear pic of a blur  even with its fastest shutter speed lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I got an extremely cool, perfectly clear picture of a marten sable about to take a flying leap with my camera! I posted it on another thread, but here it is for reference:









It still takes a lot of pictures to get a couple of good ones, but that's down to mice refusing to sit still and pose, not the camera. And I had to experiment with the settings. It's got a cool function where you can switch between auto and manual. Manual keeps the settings I use for mice and if I'm out and about and want to take normal pictures, I can switch on to auto. I resize my photos for the internet by the way, the originals are much bigger.

It's very cool and proves you can get good mouse pictures for less than £100!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

yes I saw that picture that was awesome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have owned two different Canon Power Shots, and they are excellent cameras.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

ok cool I will look into the cannons then


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Cannon makes some cameras with excellent macro (closeup) settings! My old canon powershot A620 is able to focus as close as 2 cm....that's REALLY close...lol I now have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS5 ...it's fantastic as well, can't focus quite as close...but really don't need it quite that close...lol

Pretty much all the photos in my flickr albums were taken with one of these 2 cameras...if you open any photo it will tell you the camera that took it. http://www.flickr.com/photos/stinaksu/sets/

I will say that while my canon was EXCELLENT for macro shots, it was also pretty picky about lighting. It would NOT take a photo that wsn't terribly grainy unless it had a LOT of light....even just a cloudy day would make the photo quality suffer tremendously and the flash only provides enough light if you are pretty close to the subject. The panasonic is a little picky with light too, but not as bad as the canon was.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The Power Shot on Auto with the macro setting (little flower icon) does great photos of small things like mousies.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I always got MUCH MUCH MUCH better shots with my canon when I used manual settings...or at least programmed auto (which sets limitiations, but allows the camera to choose within those limits).


----------

